# android tablet



## gosafamily (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a android notebook tablet unfurtunetly I don't know if its lg or Samsung my son threw away the box. Ive only had it for a week today we were charging it and when I went to cut it on the screen keep going on and off it wouldn't charge all the way up. I read several forums on how to fix this one advised me to factory reset I did and now it wont cut on at all. I have a receipt but no box so taking it back not an option. PLEASE someone help me with this problem.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cut on? You mean Turn on?

Most devices have some sort of identification on the back, or possibly in the battery compartment if the tablet opens up. Also, it should say on the receipt what you bought.

Manufacturer warranties don't need boxes, just proof of purchase and even then that might not be necessary if the manufactured date is less than that a year or whatever the length of the warranty. The store might even take it back without a box, up to them what their policy is.


----------



## gosafamily (Mar 27, 2015)

Triple6 said:


> Cut on? You mean Turn on?
> 
> Most devices have some sort of identification on the back, or possibly in the battery compartment if the tablet opens up. Also, it should say on the receipt what you bought.
> 
> Manufacturer warranties don't need boxes, just proof of purchase and even then that might not be necessary if the manufactured date is less than that a year or whatever the length of the warranty. The store might even take it back without a box, up to them what their policy is.


Yes I mean turn on, identification of the tablet is not the problem its getting the tablet to turn on thanks for whatever u thought u could help with 36


----------



## gosafamily (Mar 27, 2015)

BTW I purchased from Walmart Dont have my receipt or box no warranty it was like 70 bucks returning it was not an option at that point all this to say I have to fix it myself it would have saved me $ rather than buy a new one


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> identification of the tablet is not the problem


 so which make and model do you have - that would us help you


----------



## gosafamily (Mar 27, 2015)

The back says its a next book model number nx785qc16g-r I googled and some helpful geniuses told be to take off the back disconnect battery cable for a little while and then reconnected unfortunately my educated friends knew less than they advertised it did not cut on I gave up problem so not solved


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like its gone faulty - electronic equipment tends to go wrong early in its life or late

try this
http://support.nextbookusa.com/supp...5/34/reset-instructions-nx785qc16g-nx700qc16g


----------



## gosafamily (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you I will let you know how it helped wayne


----------

